
Ask HN: I have 1300€ educational budget left for this year, what should I buy? - lukstei
Working as a software developer at a tech firm. Pretty much anything is admissible as long at it serves as an educational purpose, e.g. books, videos, cloud subscriptions
======
derrick_jensen
iPad Mini + Apple Pencil

It is so much more convenient to

1\. Read back on notes I've already written

2\. Have one iPad versus 12 or so notebooks

3\. Read notes on your phone or other devices wherever you are

This is the first Apple product I've owned (bought it Black Friday) and I love
it

------
NonEUCitizen
MATLAB or Mathematica license.

